# Our bench...



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

...is killing the Wizards starting lineup! go Knicks! I'm praying for 5th seed....


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Dermarr Johnson is a stud ! Boy this kid was on fire in the first half. Second half it's been all Sweetney. That boy is a beast on the boards !


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

man does moochie norris suck or what? he was horrible in the game. He dribbles the ball literally for 20 seconds and then finally passes to someone so they can jack up anything.

DJ played great, except when he started getting too confident and ended up getting stripped a few times. Also Sweetney is a beast. a double double for him


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

man sweetney and mutumbo, those two were wiping the boards clean tonight. DJ also had a great game, his best as a knick. by the way, somebody please teach nazr mohammed how to D up, we can't afford bad starts like that in the playoffs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> somebody please teach nazr mohammed how to D up, we can't afford bad starts like that in the playoffs.


I have seen enuff of Naz to realise he is not a defensive presense..This team only goes as far as Deke ...

Should be interesting what happens next year..Baker probably wont be resigned,naz is a backup,and deke is gonna be ancient...

Power foward should be interesting too...Sweetney can do things KT can only dream of and Sweetney isnt even in shape yet..

I really like Demarr Johnson also...

We just need a big man who can play some D....ASny opinions on Mark Blount??


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Dermarr Johnson is a stud ! Boy this kid was on fire in the first half. Second half it's been all Sweetney. That boy is a beast on the boards !


Studs defend, Hayes lit him up.


However that Frank Williams kid is quite the little scrapper, he is good for a change of pace.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> man does moochie norris suck or what? he was horrible in the game. He dribbles the ball literally for 20 seconds and then finally passes to someone so they can jack up anything.
> 
> DJ played great, except when he started getting too confident and ended up getting stripped a few times. Also Sweetney is a beast. a double double for him



Did you ever watch him when he was in Houston, I saw a few times when Yao would pass to him cutting to the basket and he would get knocked over by the pass. It was pretty silly.


I don't wanna say Voshon Lenard just yet but....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> man does moochie norris suck or what? he was horrible in the game. He dribbles the ball literally for 20 seconds and then finally passes to someone so they can jack up anything.


Like I've said, Eisley minus the J.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Lets keep things in perspective, guys...OK? Most of the Wiz didn't even attempt to play defense. Why do you think Hughes and Arenas got benched? It was embarrassing. No one wants DJ to succeed more than I do but let's understand what we saw..OK? When he was d'd up, he didn't do much.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> When he was d'd up, he didn't do much.


He definetly needs work on his body and fundamentals...But he shows tremendous potential...He could be our future 2 guard...He desparately needs 20 pounds and some core strength..He should have steam rolled juan dixon


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Studs defend, Hayes lit him up.


Lenny keeps on thinking Demmar is a SF..he just doesnt have the strength right now..Did you see what Artest did to him??

DJ is a two guard at this point in his career....Hes got the handle,he can shoot and he can create mismatches at the 2..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> However that Frank Williams kid is quite the little scrapper, he is good for a change of pace.


I always liked his game..We had one stretch where he started and we were 4-1....Hes kind of uncanny in how effective he can be..Doesnt WOW you but he can get the job done..Personally,I think that was one of Chaneys and Laydens blunder..Williams should have been playing over Eisly and ward....

Had he played well,this team would look alot differently now and we would still be stacked with youth and draft picks......


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> DJ is a two guard at this point in his career....Hes got the handle,he can shoot and he can create mismatches at the 2..


He's got handle? It's not good for a SG by any means. Maybe Lenny doesn't want a black hole at SG. When does DerMarr pass? He is averaging 0.4 apg and has 8 assists in 18 games. That's 8 assists in 235 minutes. THAT'S why he's not a SG, because there's more to handle than what YOU can do with the ball.

Also, what happened to his very overrated blocking ability? When the Knicks first got him I was getting pestered by some people saying he was a legitimate shot blocker cause he had like 5 in 50 minutes of garbage time. DJ has a total of 6 blocks on the season. He also has a whopping total of 5 steals. Where art thou, Allan Houston?

And for all DJ's "scoring prowess" he still has a .350 FG%.

Remind me again why he's better than Shandon Anderson? Oh wait, that's right. HE'S NOT.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

He barely gets playing time to say he sucks. When he plays major minutes, hes NEVER EVER EVER disapointed us. Show us one game where he had over 20 minutes where he played bad. hell, 15 minutes. its extremely rare for a person to be sitting on the bench for 3 quarters then come in and shoot well. And hes a good shotblocker, mainly cause of his height advantage over other guards. His lack of assists? He had an amazing pass on the break and one of his strengths coming into the league was his passing. 

He is ten times the player Shandon is, and Shandon is past his prime, while Johnson is still years from reaching his.

Shandons defense is overrated. Hes hardly ever "locked down" anybody this entire year. Playing 40 minutes, scoring 7 points is horrible. he does this consistently. Usually he would play good when Houston is out, but only cause it would be 3 or 4 times the year. Now that he has to do it all the time he showed us how much he sucks. 

Shooting- DerMarr > Shandon
Passing- Dermarr > shandon
Athleticism- DerMarr > Shandon
Defense- Shandon > DerMarr
Scoring- Dermarr > shandon

Does our team have problems scoring? YES!!!!!!! so why do we keep a liability like Shandon on the floor? I dont know.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He's got handle? It's not good for a SG by any means.


His handle is at least as good as h20

Shandon Anderson is just plain TERRIBLE on offense...He makes terrible decisions,can not shoot and creates a 4 on 5 for the Knicks..

If you cant see that DJ is infinetly more talented than DJ,you dont know basketball....

Shandon is below average at best....He is the sf version of Eisly...Ild rather take a chance on Demarr,at least his upside is huge..With Anderson,you know you are getting garbage,and its not getting any beter


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I've said, Eisley minus the J.



Do you guys even read stuff like this? 

Why do you think he is such a huge fan eisely, he just compared him to moochie norris.


Ever watch Moochie norris play?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

OK....If it makes you happier,Shandon Anderson is ths sf version of Moochie Norris..I wasnt trying to rag on Rashidi regarding Eisly..Somehow,when Shandon pops up,I think of Eisly..The point is Shandon is a backup at best,and an expensive one....He has ZERO upside..Demmar has a world of potential.

Its hard to believe Rashidi feels that way,but he loves to bash any Knick that plays well.....Isnt it a little odd that DJ has his best game as a Knick,everyone is praising him and he spews negativity???

But,its to be expected.....after all iut is Rashidi and without him this board would be boring


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

edit


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Do you guys even read stuff like this?
> 
> Why do you think he is such a huge fan eisely, he just compared him to moochie norris.


No, it was because when astute fans could see that F-Will was able to do things with the offense that Eisley couldn't even fantacize about, and suggested Frank should get some of Eisley's play time, Rashidi was insisting Eisley were the superior player because Frank was turnover prone.

That's very shortsighted. That's overly focusing on one component of a players game. It's also a component that's aided mightily by playing time. It totally ignores that players upside and supresses development of the only player between the two that will ever have a chance at being a true starter.

And why was Rashidi so adamant on playing Eisley over Frank? To keep that torrid .333 pace we were on, to try to make the playoffs. Those same playoffs he tells us now we should have been trying to miss for a lottery pick.

You sort it all out...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Our bench is deep, nuff said....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

rashidi happens to be good at compiling stats..

he is an atrocious judge of talent and potential....


----------

